# Cole Jaws



## tomwilson74 (Apr 7, 2021)

I’m new to Cole jaws. Is there a better set of rubber buttons that don’t leave a mark on wood? Or a different way to use what I have. I’m using a set of Nova mini Cole jaws.


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey Tom, I have a set and while I haven't used them much I place a piece of the grip type, shelf liners in between the bowl and jaws. Have never had an issue with marring. I've also seen others just use a paper towel, but it seems to me the liners provide a bit more cushion and grip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2021)

I use corks instead of the rubber. I also place duct tape on the base to protect the piece from rubbing on the aluminum plate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Apr 7, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I use corks instead of the rubber. I also place duct tape on the base to protect the piece from rubbing on the aluminum plate.
> View attachment 206816


Did you make those?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2021)

tomwilson74 said:


> Did you make those?


Actually a member here @Spinartist made them for me in a trade. But its really quite simple, drill out the center and insert a longer bolt with a washer. They work very good, grip is good without making and they are taller. So just gather up some corks from your wine drinking friends, lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 7, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Actually a member here @Spinartist made them for me in a trade. But its really quite simple, drill out the center and insert a longer bolt with a washer. They work very good, grip is good without making and they are taller. So just gather up some corks from your wine drinking friends, lol.


Was an aluminum or brass tube added to the cork to stiffen it up so the bolt can be snugged up without deforming the cork too much?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Was an aluminum or brass tube added to the cork to stiffen it up so the bolt can be snugged up without deforming the cork too much?


Nope, I just don't overtighten them. But that's a great idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 7, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nope, I just don't *overnighter *them. But that's a great idea.


I wouldn't either yuck!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 7, 2021)

Tail stock Steady is better and a lot less hassle.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> I wouldn't either yuck!


Gotta love phones auto correct.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

